# Vacuum Forming Heat Source?



## Spooks-Magee (Aug 7, 2011)

I want to build a self contained vac table like Ralis Kahn's but like many others I can't find the same BBQ he has. Can we use anything else, maybe the elements from a space heater or can we buy one of those single burner stoves and use the element from that?


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hackaday just posted a link about doing something like that. Looks pretty cool.


----------



## Spooks-Magee (Aug 7, 2011)

Awesome thanks!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

hedg12 said:


> Hackaday just posted a link about doing something like that. Looks pretty cool.


That is perhaps the coolest thing I've ever seen posted in Hauntforum. I tried Vacuum forming years ago in my 1/4 scale racing days. I made the table exactly the same... and the frame too (Sorta LOL). But, I could never get the plastic heated right ( it was lexan which is a bit tougher to heat without bubbling). Now I can do this easily... WOW... Imagine the possibilities?? That man is a saint and a genious.


----------



## The_Blood_Guy (Aug 9, 2011)

i did this once before and used an oven.... that limited the size of sheets obviously but in a pinch the oven works great!


----------



## BallstonManor (Jul 31, 2008)

Most of the DIY tables I've seen used the oven. I think I saw one once that had an independent heat source, but I don't remember the details.

Just remember, you're heating PLASTIC. Take the necessary ventilation precautions!


----------

